# Want to buy a new Gaming RIG for around 85000 please HELP!



## adityamgk (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am Aditya Kumar. 

I  want to buy a new system and require your suggestions. The config as thought by me are:

Processor: Intel Core i7 930 2.8Ghz 
Motherboard: MSI X58 pro
Graphics card: MSI Twin frozr II Nvidia GTX 470 
RAM: Corsair dominator 6GB DDR3 1600Mhz(3X2GB)
Hard Disk: Seagate 1TB
Monitor: Viewsonic 24 inch Full HD(1080p) with HDMI
Power Supply: Cooler Master GX series GX750W gaming power supply(60A on a single 12V rail).
DVD Drive: Sony
Cabinet: Cooler Master 690 or a simple Elite 330(I want to invest less on a cabinet)?
UPS: APC 650VA
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium

Now my queries: 
1. Do you suggest Core i5 is good enough?
2.If Core i5 which is the best motherboard in MSI and Gigabyte?
3. Do you suggest a Core i5 750 with a GTX 480 or a Core i7 930 with a GTX 470?
4. Is it worth investing on a GTX 480?
5. Is the power supply enough to handle the juice or would Corsair be a better option?
6. If Corsair PSU which model? And if a Cooler Master PSU which model?
7. Please also suggest me cost effective and a good cabinet and also tell me the price.
8. Is the config good enough for future (next 5 years) ?

My budget is around Rs.80000-85000.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

when do you want to buy the rig? if you can wait till i7 950 price drop in 1-2 months it will be great..

do you want to buy a microwave gfx card?? better get hd 5870
better get corsair psu...gx750w makes a lot of noise and heats up after pulling 600w from it..


----------



## adityamgk (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey thanks Jaskanwar for your quick reply.

I am planning to take the pc by this month end. I dont really want a high end processor i feel core i7 930 will be more than sufficient.

Coming to gfx card, do you feel even the twin frozr II gtx 470 is also a microwave card having dual fans with copper heat pipe solution? I have been using NVIDIA from the first and i feel the driver support is great.

Also the nvidia fermi architecture supports higher level of tessellation.

Ok just want to enquire is ATI's driver support good? If so i will surely go ahead with it.

And if I have to buy a Corsair PSU which is the best for above config and at what price?


----------



## asingh (Jul 13, 2010)

This is what I could conjure up. My responses are in red.

Processor: Intel Core i7 930 2.8Ghz  - Good and decent
Motherboard: MSI X58 pro - Nice board.
Graphics card: MSI Twin frozr II Nvidia GTX 470 - Get the HD5870 instead. You loose a bit on tessellation, but how many games have tessellation as of now. When tessellation is heavily in-built on games (2 years) you can swap cards. Runs cooler, less power.
RAM: Corsair dominator 6GB DDR3 1600Mhz(3X2GB) - Well matched.
Hard Disk: Seagate 1TB - Decent. WD is good too. Green edition.
Monitor: Viewsonic 24 inch Full HD(1080p) with HDMI - Good.
Power Supply: Cooler Master GX series GX750W gaming power supply(60A on a  single 12V rail). NO CM PSU. Please. Just get a Corsair unit. Will depend on which GPU you finally narrow down on. A TX650 will fit just perfect for you, might be a shade short if you get the Fermi series.
DVD Drive: Sony - Fine.
Cabinet: Cooler Master 690 or a simple Elite 330(I want to invest less  on a cabinet)? - CM690 is good, reliable, VFM.
UPS: APC 650VA - Will be too less. You would need ~1KVA or greater.
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium - Perfect. Get the 64BIT version.

Now my queries: 
1. Do you suggest Core i5 is good enough? i7 is more future proof, which is what you want.
2.If Core i5 which is the best motherboard in MSI and Gigabyte? - N/A
3. Do you suggest a Core i5 750 with a GTX 480 or a Core i7 930 with a  GTX 470? - NO
4. Is it worth investing on a GTX 480? - NO
5. Is the power supply enough to handle the juice or would Corsair be a  better option? - Answered above.
6. If Corsair PSU which model? And if a Cooler Master PSU which model? - TX650.
7. Please also suggest me cost effective and a good cabinet and also  tell me the price.
8. Is the config good enough for future (next 5 years) ? - It will last stellar for at least 2-3 years. 5 years is a way too long shot.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
MSI X58 Pro-E @ 10.8k 
2GB DDR3 1600MHz * 2 @ 6.5k
Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 22k
Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB @ 2.7k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Cooler Master 690 @ 4.2k
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.3k
Logitech Multimedia @ 0.4k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k

Total  -  85.4k


----------



## bobby23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice config but small changes, have you thought of DELL 24" - ST2410 (1080p), I read in many forums it is good monitor. And don't go for Sony DVD drive go for Lite-on or LG. The reason being Sony is scratch sensitive, even if there are few scratches it won't read the disc. I have both Sony and Lite-on DVD writers, when I put a slightly scratched disc in Sony it doesn't read, whereas in Lite-on it reads the disc perfectly.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 13, 2010)

aditya  listen to jaskanwar sir, 

i7 930 will be history on 29th august. and since this is gaming rig theres no urgency i suppose. i7 950 will be avbl for i7 930 price then, so u  get more than 2x performance than 930. i would recommend  u purchase in around second week of september.

asigh has explained everything so well, so gve heed to it. 

nvidia gpu and CM psu is a big no.

get corsair hx 650 if you want something beefy.

and about your core i5 and core i7 dilemma , heres the truth.

socket 1156 becomes obsolete in february 2011 whereas socket 1336 becomes obsolete in august 2011.


----------



## adityamgk (Jul 13, 2010)

any new processor line up from intel such as core i9 or something?

and will lynnfield replace bloomfield even in the high end procesor range?

and any new high end gfx card series from ATI and NVIDIA?


----------



## bobby23 (Jul 13, 2010)

1. Originally rumored to be called the Intel Core i9 (Gulftown now renamed to Westmere-EP), it is sold as an Intel Core i7-980X extreme edition. In other words there is no Core i9 (Source: Wikipedia).
2. Why would Lynnfield replace Bloomfield?
3. For another 6 months I don't think there will be any new cards, maybe later existing cards will be redesigned and will be released like GTX 495 similar to GTX 295


----------



## adityamgk (Jul 13, 2010)

Just wanted some details on core i7 800 series


----------



## aby geek (Jul 13, 2010)

lol aditya,
lynfield is being replaced in february and bloomfield in august 2011 resp.

the new processor family wch appears in 2011 is called sandy bridge. it will have 2 sockets 1155 and 2010 . so whatever  intel processor u buy it wont last much. max till end of 2011.

core i9 was tentative name for gulftown 6 cores. there will be 3 in the lineup. 

1.  core i7 980x : 58000 right now.
2. core i7 970  :  $ 562 SRP Q3 2010.
3.  core i7 990x : december 2010.

when 990x comes 980x will have lil price drop.

your safest bet is core i7 950 at $294 after aug 29 or  sep 2nd week for india.
hdd prices are expected to drop soon too .

if going for i7  now the date should be around sep 18 and chip shud be 950.

other wise get i7 750 based rig and save  some money for an upgrade to lynnfield replacement in april-may 2011.


new gpu coming this year is hard though u can expect ATI's new entry level cards that will replace 54xx series and the family name is caicos

and 56xx replacement   is named turks.

the replacement of 57xx,58xx,and 59xx , will all come in 2011, i think arnd Q2.

core i7 800 series are lynnfield socket 1156, since this platform goes obsoelete in the beginning of next year. so no point in going for this.

but if its urgent and u are sure about upgrading to sandy bridge after 6-8 months.
then look for the cheapest and best proccy + mobo combinatio as those will be things u need to change.

in lynfield u have 2 options i5 750 and i7 860 that make sense. in bloomfield only thing that makes sense is i7 950.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

i more thing if you are into overclocking.......nothing can beat nehalem and intel new 875k processors....once oced it outperforms everything...but price of 18k is hard to justify(sigh!! when will intel learn to value costumers money)

i would also like to say a thing - (MY OPINION ONLY)

a socket becoming is not that much worry....(you can find LGA775 processors now also)
you can never trust companies like that....remember technology advances and nothing will be lasting for long.........

the thing which we need to worry is what we buy should live upto our expectations and last for the time we want it to....means it should be able to deliver performance for a long time...and thats what according to me is FUTUREPROOF and VFM...


----------



## mavihs (Jul 13, 2010)

Fill the below template so we can suggest a little better to you!

1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems  are capable of doing that)
A:
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better  performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:
3. What is  your MAX budget?
A:
4. Planning to overclock? 
A:
5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
A:
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:
7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the  screen you want?
A:
8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?  (1 being the lowest, 5 being  you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the  highest)
A:
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an  assembler? 
A:
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:
11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof"  configurations?
A:
12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include  in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:
13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops  from other city/states?
A:
14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 14, 2010)

Like a few others have suggested, just wait for a month. The prices will fall. The 930 will be replaced by the 950 priced @ $300, this news is pretty old so should happen soon.

Also, why dont you go for dual GTX 460 ? Its some 20% faster than the GTX 480 and turns out to be about Rs5000 cheaper. Power consumption of 2 GTX 460s is just 20W more than a single GTX 480. Here is the review:

GeForce GTX 460 SLI review

And generally Nvidia has decent drives, scaling has been really good in the 10 odd games tested in the review.


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2010)

Do remember that the new line up, which all are harping out --- will have bleeding edge technology, but will be just as expensive. As of now the software is way behind the hardware. Invest what is available as of now.


----------



## adityamgk (Jul 15, 2010)

Guys can you tell me is it necessary that we should go for a tri channel DDR3 for core i7 900 series(LGA 1366) and a dual channel for  core i7 800 series(LGA 1156)?​


----------



## aby geek (Jul 15, 2010)

its not necessary but it is recommended. anyway who would not want their  rig to perform the best it could?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2010)

its not a compulsion to go with a tri channel, its your wish 
and change that gpu to gtx460 sli and psu to corsair tx650w


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and change that gpu to gtx460 sli and psu to corsair tx650w


Any idea if the seasonic X650 is available in india ? Its a really nice PSU


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2010)

yup seasonic one is also nice but i dont know about availability


----------



## adityamgk (Jul 15, 2010)

PSU i am actually buying the corsair TX850. is there any advantage of corsair HX series other than being modular?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2010)

Dude u are not going to get 3 way SLI ok!!!!!

650w is more than sufficient.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 15, 2010)

adityamgk said:


> PSU i am actually buying the corsair TX850. is there any advantage of corsair HX series other than being modular?



Its modular !! LOL

Much easier to do cable management, looks pretty when all is done  I only wish i had the dough like all of you guys...i just rely on free stuff these days


----------



## adityamgk (Jul 16, 2010)

guys can you tell me prices of corsair tx 850, hx750 and hx650...also is there a high end card possible from fermi gf104 after gtx460


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2010)

after gtx 460 all the cards are waste(consume loads os wattage and heat up)
*tx650 watt is sufficient for you. its priced at 6k*


----------



## adityamgk (Jul 19, 2010)

can u tell me any comparable motherboard to MSi X58 pro from ASUS? and which of the two MSi or ASUS is better in motherboards? is MSI warranty service good? and also tell me the cheapest USb 3.0 motherboard from MSI and asus

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

wat are the LED backlight monitors available in 24 inch full hd? and also is the asus MS246H good? also tell me some other good full hd models from samsung, viewsonic, acer...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

adityamgk said:


> also is there a high end card possible from fermi gf104 after gtx460



yes there will be. maybe something like GTX460 ***cores. it'll have 8 ROPs/clusters. Nvidias GF 104 has eight clusters.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 19, 2010)

adityamgk said:


> guys can you tell me prices of corsair tx 850, hx750 and hx650...also is there a high end card possible from fermi gf104 after gtx460



Yes, it can have 384 shaders against GTX 460's 336. So at best its performance will be a bit better than the GTX 470.


----------



## adityamgk (Jul 22, 2010)

can u tell me any comparable motherboard to MSi X58 pro from ASUS? and which of the two MSi or ASUS is better in motherboards? is MSI warranty service good? and also tell me the cheapest USb 3.0 motherboard from MSI and asus

wat are the LED backlight monitors available in 24 inch full hd? and also is the asus MS246H good? also tell me some other good full hd models from samsung, viewsonic, acer...


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to extend my budget and get a better one. Just waited for this long for Intel's price cuts on i7 950. Budget somewhere around 1.2 lakh. Here is the config and suggest if any refinements required...

Processor: Intel Core i7 930 2.8 GHz (Waiting for i7 950 price cut...when is it?)
Motherboard: MSI X58 Big Bang XPower(Please tell me the price)
Graphics card: Zotac Nvidia GTX 480 AMP!(use in gaming and animation)
RAM: Corsair dominator 6GB DDR3 1600Mhz(3X2GB)
Hard Disk: Seagate 1TB
Monitor: Samsung 24 inch PX2370(LED)
Power Supply: Corsair HX850
DVD Drive: Sony
Cabinet: Cooler Master HAF 932(or HAF X? Wats the price of both?)
UPS: APC 1kVA
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium

Is a CPU cooler necessary if i am not into too much of overclocking? If yes suggest a good one from cooler master in 2k range...

Please help me on this as i have almost finalized my config...


----------



## mavihs (Aug 25, 2010)

how about filling up my questionair above!
& if your going for Animation, then better go for AMD!
Also i would suggest going for GTX460 SLI rather than GTX480!


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 26, 2010)

*re: Help with PC Config. under 1 lakh*

dude asigh can u tell me the price of msi big bang xpower?also i want to future proof thats why i am going for hx850.....is the cabinet good the haf 932?or is the haf x better?


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 26, 2010)

@adi : why dont you get it dude....No to the GTX 480, get a dual GTX 460 setup, much better IMO. I dunno why all are asking about the MSI Big Bang board, whats so good in that?If you want something really high end, get the Gigabyte X58 UD9 .

Rs 120,000 rig, no SSD ?are you kidding me?


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 26, 2010)

@rajan1311

wats the price of gigabyte  GA-X58A-UD9? Is MSI not a good brand in terms of performance and warranty and RMA issues?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ 
wasting money in thing you don't use is no-brainer. also you won't Overclock the processor, won't do Hybrid multi setup of GPU. than whats the use of wasting money like water on such things? its totally odd. and if you already decided what you want to buy, whats the use of creating a thread here. you not even listening to what members trying to say.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 26, 2010)

You can get it for Rs34,000 i think, since you are looking for extreme performance i suggested that.About MSI and its service, not heard bad stories till now, wait for other members to comment 

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> ^^
> wasting money in thing you don't use is no-brainer. also you won't Overclock the processor, won't do Hybrid multi setup of GPU. than whats the use of wasting money like water on such things? its totally odd. and if you already decided what you want to buy, whats the use of creating a thread here. you not even listening to what members trying to say.



cool down mate....


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 26, 2010)

@sam.shab

why would i join the forum if i really did not want members's opinions and suggestions? I am also looking at other threads also and asking doubts on things i dont know. As u guys  suggested i am not goin for gtx 480 but for a gtx 460 sli. just didnt post about this here..

And i am also not wasting money.. I wanted a usb 3.0 mobo and cheapest that i knew was msi big bang xpower for around 18k. please suggest me a cheaper usb 3.0 board then atleast i can save money..also i am taking the hx850 to future proof in case i have to add further hdd's or other hardware in future...

And one of the members also told me to get a better cpu cooler other than stock cooler even if i am not overclocking..so i thought the corsair h50 would be silent and be a better cooler than air cooler's...

Dude i am listening and caring for ur suggestions for my system's refinements...


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 26, 2010)

you get an MSI Pro E USB 3.0 version for 11k bro 

MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more

It does not have onboard USB3, its an add on card, which you can get anyway for $20 odd...these are rear USB 3.0. If you want front USB 3.0, first of all, i have seen only P55s having it + not seen any cabinets supporting it.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 26, 2010)

sam.shab said:


> ^^
> wasting money in thing you don't use is no-brainer. Also you won't overclock the processor, won't do hybrid multi setup of gpu. Than whats the use of wasting money like water on such things? Its totally odd. And if you already decided what you want to buy, whats the use of creating a thread here. You not even listening to what members trying to say.


+1


rajan1311 said:


> you can get it for rs34,000 i think, since you are looking for extreme performance i suggested that.about msi and its service, not heard bad stories till now, wait for other members to comment


  
.................


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 27, 2010)

^how should I know he only looking for just USB 3.0 and not 4 way SLI


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2010)

*@adityamgk*
it would be nicer if u could please post the parts u have finalized
and it would be even more nicer if u could fill the template created by mahvis
that way the problem would be solved halfway instantly


----------

